# Medical issues



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I had some two years ago. Had to go for the annual hey you are doing ok or you need to change stuff ekg thing today. I passed. By the last post seems alot of us are in that boat. GOD bless each one of you that reads this. :cowboy:


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Big Dave, Thanks for your good wishes; backattcha! I'm only semi-retired cause my job went away. Am 57, was doing elder care of relatives and neighbor for 16 yrs, and working. Now that they are all gone, last year I had a problem with ears (hearing aid nec.), eyes (infections plus glasses), and teeth - lots! Lost 2 inches in height, etc, etc!!! A total unexpected storm, which is continuing this year. Wishing everyone the best, healthwise, and hope they can still ENJOY!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Medical Issues? - don't have any; not that I'm aware of anyway..... :shrug:

Although as I age - yep I am getting older; some days faster than others but - I've discovered a few things:

People shrink :sob: - as idc posted, and me I've lost almost an inch in the 4+ years of retirement - don't figure though retirement lifted the weight of the world off my shoulders so if anything I should have gotten taller. :hysterical: ound:

Skin like an old rubber band loses it's elasticity. :grit: and it just sorta hangs. :awh:

Near sighted people - over time their eye sight improves. :clap: If'n I'm around at 125 I won't need glasses anymore. :nana:

People become more set in their ways and thinking caring less of what others think. 

And finally - the world gets smaller not so much via technology and such, but because of the loss of friends and family.


----------



## Tatorbug (May 14, 2007)

Big Dave, Blessings back to you!!!

I am 60 years young, semi-retired (My contract will be up in 2 years and then I will be fully retired), and I am fighting back from total knee relacement surgery. Things are going so-so. I have an incision that will NOT heal and last Thursday, it was swabed out for a culture to see what kind of bug I picked up. I was put on high dose of antibiotics. I have been doing PT at least 2 times a week. 

My knees were fine and I was able to do all my own work around my rural property when it seemed like overnight they failed me. Actually, I was helping tear down a shed and I stepped off a ladder and that was it. Fast forward to 4 months of homeopathic treatments and getting nowhere, 2 MRI's and an orthopedic surgeon later and I am told that I am in advanced stage arthritus in BOTH knees, with no menicus left, torn ACL's and bone spurs. No fix but surgery....so I had the first one done 4 weeks ago. I am planning on June 14 for the second one, IF I can get the right in shape by then.

Anyone had experience with total knee replacement? How did it go for you?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I had by pass two years back. My leg got an infection and I was put on antibiotics for a short while. It looks scaley and the incision is closed but will never go back to looking like normal skin. Looks like a scab. Dr said it will always look like that. Does not take away from my good looks though.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

You sure about that near-sighted thing??


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

where I want to said:


> You sure about that near-sighted thing??


I'm living proof - over the last 5 years a period covering my last 2 visits to have my eyes checked I've gotten new glasses each time. The scrip for both eyes has gotten weaker and weaker....... :thumb:

But as an authoritative voice :bow: it was the Optometrist that made mention of this fact first.:bowtie:


----------

